# Boa Quick Pics.



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Guys, 

Here is a couple of quick pics of me with one of the Boa's that i'm lucky enough to get to work with. This LOVELY girl is the smallest of the lot but as you can see she is still a big girl. She currently weighs in at 8kg. Sorry the pics aren't great. I'll be getting some better ones hopefully, tomorrow morning if i duck up there in the morning to get a few shots. 

In case your wondering she is a Red-tail Boa and her name is Feather.


----------



## Retic (Nov 21, 2007)

She's beautiful. I am quite keen on Boas


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 21, 2007)

sweet, i love the red tail boas,,
were do u work


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

Funny that the first reply comes from boa, haha.......yes she is a beautiful boa. In the sun her scales get the most beautiful pearlescent sheen to them


----------



## pedro (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful snake. They're so heavy for their length !


----------



## Retic (Nov 21, 2007)

I only have to see the word Boa and I'm there


----------



## TANN-MANN (Nov 21, 2007)

wats your job...ie how do u get to work with them


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm work 2 days a week as a mammal keeper for Symbio Wildlife Park. I'm only new to the job (2.5 months) but i am loving every minute of it.

www.symbiozoo.com.au


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 21, 2007)

wow i saw you the other day doing the spider monkey show and they didnt wana swing yer and i held that snake too


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> wow i saw you the other day doing the spider monkey show and they didnt wana swing yer and i held that snake too


Really??? That's heaps funny. Yeah BB the ******* didn't want to swing for me, he ALWAYS does the tarzan swing for me. Maybe you brought bad Karma with you?? lol.


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 21, 2007)

haha


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 21, 2007)

i was the one that asked the question about the eye colour


----------



## Tojo (Nov 21, 2007)

What a beauty! Red tail boas are awesome!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i was the one that asked the question about the eye colour


Cool. I remember you!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

Tojo said:


> What a beauty! Red tail boas are awesome!


Indeed they are!


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 21, 2007)

they have cool lacies there


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah they have 5 adults and 2 juvies. One of the juveniles tagged a keeper a few weeks back and he had to get 3 stiches on his finger, lol.


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 21, 2007)

i took these they were on my fone so bad quality


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

Lol, picture #3 is of the juvie that tagged Cam the keeper.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought the post was about Boas... 
Do they allow you any other "display animals" meaning different species of Boas in OZ?
Where did that one come from, as a matter of intrerest?
Just interested...


----------



## lizard_lover (Nov 21, 2007)

are all the aldults fully grown


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

scm1 said:


> I thought the post was about Boas...
> Do they allow you any other "display animals" meaning different species of Boas in OZ?
> Where did that one come from, as a matter of intrerest?
> Just interested...


We don't have any other different species of boa. We do have 4 red-tailed boas, 3 green iguana, 2 rhinocerous iguana and 10 american alligators. That's it for exotic reptiles though. 

The natives include: frillies, lacies, beardies, blueys, shingles, EWD, BHP, Woma, childrens, Stimpson, Olive(my favourite), Diamonds, Cunninghams, Eastern long neck turtles, murray river turtles and Fresh Water crocodiles.

I'm not sure where the red-tailed boas came from. I'm pretty sure it was the reptile park, however.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 21, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> are all the aldults fully grown


Pretty much. Some have alittle but of growning to do, some still have a ways to go.


----------

